# Program too big to fit in memory (while installing)



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi. Recently I got a Toshiba NB305 from an Uncle of mine, and it came with Windows 7 starter. I decided to upgrade it to Ultimate, seeing as I have the CD. I copied the contents of the CD to a flash and transferred it to the Toshiba. When I opened the setup.exe, a small window popped out and gave a prompt for a split second. I had to take a screenshot to get what the prompt was. It was 'Program too big to fit in memory'. I've tried stopping some processes that weren't necessary in order to free up computer memory usage but it didn't work. 
I really want to get this OS up to Ultimate, any help please? Thanks in advance


----------



## robes3393 (Jan 26, 2009)

Have you tried installing Windows 7 Ultimate with the CD and not from a flash drive?


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

don't think it has an Optical drive


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

huggie54's right. There's no drive.. that's why I decided to go with a flash. Any other ideas you can share?


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

have a read here could be useful,http://www.ehow.com/how_5629493_put-windows-ultimate-netbook.html


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

How much RAM is on this netbook and how big is the diskdrive?

A lot of these "Starter" machines can not handle the bigger versions of Windows 7.


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

@huggie54 I tried the link.. but each time I got to the part of formatting my flash I kept getting the error 'DiskPart has encountered an error: The parameter is incorrect. See the System Event Log for more information'. Unfortunately I don't know how to access the system event log.
@DaveA it's got a 1GB RAM and a 223GB HDD


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

To be honest with you, I think you will be disappointed in running ultimate on a netbook with only 1Gb ram and a 1.6Ghz processor. It will run faster than starter, but not that much faster, and there will be features in Ultimate that you will not be able to use. I run Home Premium on a netbook (different manufacturer but same specs) and it runs very well though still not a speed demon.


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hiya Clickstaar try here for more info,http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2432-usb-windows-7-installation-key-drive-create.html


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

robes3393 said:


> Have you tried installing Windows 7 Ultimate with the CD and not from a flash drive?


The system doesn't have a CD drive, except I would kinda have to buy an external CD drive


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

I understand that using Ultimate on a netbook won't be to it's maximum capacity, but there are tweaks I could make to increase the efficiency


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

clickstaar said:


> I understand that using Ultimate on a netbook won't be to it's maximum capacity, but there are tweaks I could make to increase the efficiency


Then get better hardware that is designed for the bigger Windows 7 product.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

clickstaar said:


> @huggie54 I tried the link.. but each time I got to the part of formatting my flash I kept getting the error 'DiskPart has encountered an error: *The parameter is incorrect*. See the System Event Log for more information'. Unfortunately I don't know how to access the system event log.
> @DaveA it's got a 1GB RAM and a 223GB HDD


If you are getting the (The parameter is incorrect) you are inputting the command incorrectly. Sometimes it is easier to follow a video tutorial. Go to *TR Dojo: Install Windows 7 from a USB flash drive* and follow the video.


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

That one actually worked.. then when I got to copying the contents of the CD unto the flash, some .dll files wouldn't copy. Kept getting the error that they were either not found or corrupted. Thanks for the link nevertheless... I'm not sure this problem is :/


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

huggie54 said:


> Hiya Clickstaar try here for more info,http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2432-usb-windows-7-installation-key-drive-create.html


That one actually worked.. then when I got to copying the contents of the CD unto the flash, some .dll files wouldn't copy. Kept getting the error that they were either not found or corrupted. Thanks for the link nevertheless... I'm not sure this problem is :/


----------



## huggie54 (Feb 17, 2008)

hiya,are you using another computer to transfer the files ,i think that is what you need to do


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

huggie54 said:


> hiya,are you using another computer to transfer the files ,i think that is what you need to do


Yeah.I'm using another system to transfer the files.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Windows 7 Ultimate is on a DVD not a CD. Is this a factory Copy of Win 7 Ultimate?


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

dustyjay said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate is on a DVD not a CD. Is this a factory Copy of Win 7 Ultimate?


 Eh... frankly, I doubt. Got it from a friend, but I've used it to install on another system before


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I would be careful playing with hacked operating systems. Hackers made and distributed it. And I don't think they're evangelist for free software. It probably has a backdoor or botnet client built-in. And you can forget about your antivirus program informing you about it because they only detect viruses. Your friend will tell you it is safe, because he doesn't know any better.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

In otherwords this is basically a pirated copy of windows 7? If so this site has rules regarding seeking help or giving help in regards to pirated software.


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

dustyjay said:


> In otherwords this is basically a pirated copy of windows 7? If so this site has rules regarding seeking help or giving help in regards to pirated software.


Figured.. well I asked and it's an original copy.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

By original copy are you saying that it has the proper Microsoft Hologram and Certificate of authenticity? Look at these http://www.microsoft.com/howtotell/...5-bcd6-abfee19961df&method=oem&displaylang=en

If it is a burned copy then it is not an original Copy of windows.


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

dustyjay said:


> By original copy are you saying that it has the proper Microsoft Hologram and Certificate of authenticity? Look at these http://www.microsoft.com/howtotell/...5-bcd6-abfee19961df&method=oem&displaylang=en
> 
> If it is a burned copy then it is not an original Copy of windows.


 Nah.. he burned it. Thanks for pointing this out for me


----------



## clickstaar (Nov 25, 2010)

huggie54 said:


> hiya,are you using another computer to transfer the files ,i think that is what you need to do


 Thanks alot for all the help, but I think I'll stick to using Starter on the netbook. I'll save up to get a proper laptop to run a better version of Windows 7. Again thanks


----------

